# D600 Calibration Profiles



## bluesdeluxe (Oct 4, 2012)

Does anyone know how to get the Nikon Calibration Profiles into Lightroom 4.2?  I can now open D600 RAW files but I can't get them to look like my signature look without the Vivid Profile.  Weddings are starting to backup now and it scares me that LS just released 4.2 without this feature.  Hopefully it won't be much longer before the next update otherwise I'm going to be in trouble.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

Right, that's part of why the D600 support is called "preliminary" in the release notes. In the meantime, you could create your own using the DNG Profile Editor if you like.


----------



## bluesdeluxe (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah I realize it's a preliminary but I'm worried that with the new release coming out 2 days ago it might be weeks or months before the next update.  For my weddings, I'd prefer to keep the workflow the same as I've already spent a lot of time developing my image's style.  Reinventing that look with a DNG editor isn't something I want to throw on my assistants and editors.  

Maybe someone can answer this, does Adobe typically release RAW codex in between full updates or will we have to wait for 4.3 to come out?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 4, 2012)

bluesdeluxe said:


> Yeah I realize it's a preliminary but I'm worried that with the new release coming out 2 days ago it might be weeks or months before the next update.  For my weddings, I'd prefer to keep the workflow the same as I've already spent a lot of time developing my image's style.  Reinventing that look with a DNG editor isn't something I want to throw on my assistants and editors.
> 
> Maybe someone can answer this, does Adobe typically release RAW codex in between full updates or will we have to wait for 4.3 to come out?


It will most likely to be Lr4.3 in three months. I think you need to accept responsibility for taking on a new camera that was not supported in your workflow when you purchased it. There is nothing new on when Adobe updates for new cameras.


----------



## bluesdeluxe (Oct 4, 2012)

So I've just converted a few D600 NEF files into DNG files but I'm not sure what this allows me to do.  Is there a standard Nikon Vivid setting for DNGs?  Right now in LR it still says Beta under Camera Calibration for the DNG.  

I've read some people have changed the EXIF from D600 to D800 but faced problems with the files being cropped.  Is it possible to change the EXIF to D3x since that camera was also 24mpx?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi bluesdeluxe, welcome to the forum!

No, there isn't a standard Nikon Vivid setting, and changing the EXIF would likely result in a worse result.  Preliminary D600 support just scraped in in time, otherwise you'd have been waiting 3 months to even open the files.  Your best options are to either create your own temporary vivid profile using the DNG profile editor or try to get close using the normal LR settings.  Sorry, it's called the cutting edge for a reason!


----------

